# Il n'est jamais embarrassé



## Schrodinger's_Cat

*Il n'est jamais embarrassé*

[En anglais: He's never at a loss]

Il mio tentativo:

Non è mai d'impiccio??


----------



## Corsicum

J’ai vu aussi :
_Non_ _si e'_ _mai impicciato_
_Non_ _mi sono_ _mai impicciato_
_Pur_ _non_ _essendosi_ _mai impicciato_ _di politica_


Edit : Je crois que j'ai mal compris :_ Il ne s'est n'est jamais embarrassé_ _*,*_ ce qui est différent de : _Il n'est jamais embarrassé _


----------



## Hermocrates

BenVitale said:


> *Il n'est jamais embarrassé*
> 
> [En anglais: He's never at a loss]
> 
> Il mio tentativo:
> 
> Non è mai d'impiccio??



Non, ça veut dire qu'il n'embarasse jamais les autres.

Il n'est jamais embarrassé = Non è mai impacciato. / Non è mai a disagio.


----------



## Schrodinger's_Cat

Grazie Ryenart per il tuo aiuto!


----------



## Hermocrates

BenVitale said:


> Grazie Ryenart per il tuo aiuto!



Figurati!


----------



## Schrodinger's_Cat

Comment dirais-tu "figurati" en français ?


----------



## Hermocrates

BenVitale said:


> Comment dirais-tu "figurati" en français ?



De rien - ou il n'y a pas de quoi.


----------

